# FOUND A FEW CRAPPIE!



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, me & my ol' buddy Mike headed over to a private lake in ponce deleon saturday. we usually bass fish but heard the crappie bite was picking up. so another buddy of ours had given me an 8 foot medium-light spinning outfit that I was itchin to test! so I tied on a yo-zuri pinn's minnow, and Mike tied on a storm, wild-eyed swimmin' minnow, and we went crappie huntin'! Took a while to find the fish, but by dark we ended up with 7 slab crappie and 3 nice bream to go with 'em! and, yes, they were DELICIOUS! RON


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! Most folks don't realize just how damn good some fried crappie can be! Good haul.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

YUM YUM!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Good lookin mess of fish right there. Congrats on a great catch.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job. Have you ever tried Hood Lake ? It's located just outside of Ponce de leon.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

never heard of it. more info please.... how's the bass fishing in it & how do ya get there? thanks! Ron


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

<BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>

PM sent.</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Crappie is one of my favorite fresh water fish to eat....along with walleye!!:clap


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks alot like Lake Victor in the background... is that the place? We sometimes do well there..


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I don't think it's Victor. It looks like a buddy of mine's place off of 181, there's been some nice crappie caught the last few weeks out there if it's the same place.

Nice crappie! I hope to go in the next week or so to catch some :letsdrink


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

nope. it's icepond on cypress cattle ranch.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fishallyear (12/28/2009)*nope. it's icepond on cypress cattle ranch.


That's what I was talking about, it's on Hwy 181 south of Westville. I fish those ponds all the time, he has some nice fish out there.

:letsdrink


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (12/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fishallyear (12/28/2009)*nope. it's icepond on cypress cattle ranch.
> ...


sho nuff!


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I noticed that geronimo mentioned Lake Hood. When you asked for info he sent a PM.

Anyhow I never meant to argue with anyone. Even regarding the last post about finding fish, we are talking about some small ponds here. They are right now full of fish, but will soon be depleted. Maybe Luke needs to set some limits on fish. 

I have seen lots of good holes go from good to bad pretty quick.

Any of you want to catch some great bass go to www.cypresscattlecompany.com and look it up.

In the meantime I will go fish it as often as possible and take home some good fish for dinner. Hope to see ya there I will be in the brown Collinscraft boat stop by and say hi.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bassn8ed (12/29/2009)*I noticed that geronimo mentioned Lake Hood. When you asked for info he sent a PM.
> 
> Anyhow I never meant to argue with anyone. Even regarding the last post about finding fish, we are talking about some small ponds here. They are right now full of fish, but will soon be depleted. Maybe Luke needs to set some limits on fish.
> 
> ...


Uh, oh. Am I in trouble?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah Geronimo. we're starting the "tell all your secrets club," so spill it on the hood lake info! HA!!!! Ron


----------

